# Another one - need advice on dog coat



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

So the day before Thanksgiving I drove to Ruston, Louisiana, to get an LGD out of the pound. The Animal Control group had done a lot to help him but Mr.NoNameYet
is suffering from serious flea rash and he's pretty bald. And skinny. After a long trip home, (he slept the whole way), he pretty much eats, sleeps, poops and goes back to sleep. About the top third of him has hair - that's almost all top coat, he has no undercoat at all. I haven't gotten a dog coat before, should I get one and how do I
size it? First pic taken over my shoulder on the way home Wednesday, second pic on the floor next to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..poor baby. Glad he found a safe place to land. I'm betting most web sites that sell dog jackets have a way to measure him to get the best fit. He may need to stay in a while until he regrow some fur..

Best wishes


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh my goodness, I feel so sorry for what he’s gone thru. Poor guy! Very happy you could take him in and get him built back up. Hopefully he will be able to repay that with fulfilling a LGD role for you… do you know how old he is and if full grown? You might consider that when buying the coat. Altho, he shouldn’t need it by next year if all goes well!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

According to the animal control guys he's 3-ish. I never needed a dog coat before, this is Louisiana - usually we have dogs too hot!
He should be close to full grown.His standing height is the same as Lucy's at the top of their heads but his paws are much bigger than hers. On her hind legs, she's face to face with me (5'3") and over 100#. He hasn't reared up at all so not sure how tall he is. From a standstill he jumped over a dutch door onto the back stairs to go back in the house last night.
The silly dog is absolutely terrified of the cats but has ignored the goats and chickens. He goes to my vet on Saturday morning for a check-over and chip. They'll probably want to hold off on the neutering until he's healthier.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor guy. That is great that you took him in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bless you for taking him in. 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd give him cod fish liver oil and a lot of raw eggs. He's so cute♥


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Bless you. 🙏 😊 😊💚💚


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Just an update: JonSnow and his 3x dog sweater. The hair loss is from a full body yeast infection which means 2 pills a day for 25 days and a lot of baths. He's just now starting to play and go out with Lucy and Rendell. Up until this week he pretty much ate, slept, pooped and stayed near me. He's healthy except for the yeast thing, still has no undercoat or long body hair and he needs at least 20 lbs of meat on his bones. He's really nice to handle, very well mannered. I really lucked out with the stray dogs this year!








In the front pasture with Lucy.








Naptime. Lucy is doing the death-nap thing, Jon's not that relaxed yet.








Rendell snoozing, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got it all figured out.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aw, look how cute! He looks happier


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's looking a lot better already! You're doing a great job with him! I love his winter fashion he's sporting there. 😄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you found out what it is and treatment is started.

You have beautiful dogs.😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He looks so handsome in his new sweater. And it seems like he gets along great with your other dogs. He’s lucky you took him in. He seems much happier now.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I agree- he already looks so much better! 
what kind of baths does he get for his yeast issue? Just wondering if ACV helps it..,
He’ll be in good shape by the new year ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww hes adorable in his " new clothes". Great Job on finding out his problem. He does look sooo much better. Thankyou for taking him in!🥰


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

His shampoo is SolaceVet's Antiseptic & Antifungal Medical Shampoo, it has chlorhexidine and ketoconazole, it stays on for 10 minutes and then a good rinse.


----------

